# Iranian F-14 on Google Earth



## Aggie08 (Jul 11, 2008)

32°45'36.67"N 51°52'51.94"E

Pretty cool! If you use the Wikipedia page (List of Iranian Air Force Bases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) you can see all kinds of cool stuff. I'm particularly interested in the Iranian air force because of the mix of soviet/American aircraft. I've also found F-4s, Su-20s, C-130s, and P-3s right next to Il-76s. 

Quite a few countries' airbases are listed by coordinates. It's fun!


----------



## d1430 (Jul 14, 2008)

That's pretty cool that you were able to spot those...
the only thing I found resembling a military aircraft is this:
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f138/extremepilot/photo.jpg
would really appreciate some pinpoint coordinates so we're on the same page


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just look up air forces on wikipedia, they list coordinates of many air bases. fire up google earth and type in the coordinates, then look around.


----------



## d1430 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep that's exactly what I did was hoping you would post some pinpoint coords


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 15, 2008)

All in all, the Iranian Air Force was said to have launched possibly 70 to 90 AIM-54A missiles, and 60-70 of those scored. Of those, almost 90% of the AIM-54A missiles fired were used against Iraqi fighters and fighter-bombers. Only about a dozen victories by AIM-54s were claimed to be against fast, high-flying targets such as the MiG-25 or Tu-22 'Blinder'. *The successes in aerial combat, if true, would make the Iranian Air Force the most successful user of the F-14 Tomcat during its operational history.*


Combat history of the F-14 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that is interesting indeed. Funny how these things work.


----------

